# Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?



## FrankWoerner (8. November 2007)

Habe mir überlegt we ich das doch relativ teuer Silokon sparen kann bei der Gußformenherstellung.

Ist es möglich....naja möglich ist es schon. Besser gefragt bringt das was wenn man die Urform Nur so ca 5mm mit Silikon besteicht. und den Rest mit Gips oder ähnlichem auffüllt?

Hat jemand sowas schonmal gemacht ? Wer hat eine bessere idee? bitte schreibt was ihr denkt.  Vieleicht lassen sich verschiedene Ideen verknüpfen?   bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## arno (9. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Guter gedanke!
Es könnte eventuell zu Problemen mit der Wärmeleitfähigkeit kommen.
Da verschiedene Materialien auch verschiedene Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzen.
Zudem was macht man wenn man ein dickes Blei hat?
Kann man dann das Silikon in der Form ausstreichen, wenn darunter Gibs ist?


----------



## FrankWoerner (9. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

denke das es mit ausstreichen nicht getan ist. mann muß schon bei der herstellung einer zweiteiligen gußform erst das Objekt mit so ca schätz o meter 5 mm Silikon bestreichen gießen....wie auch immer und dann erst den rest mit Gibs. verbinden wird sich das silikon und der Gips nicht daher wird man wohl zwischen gips und silikon auch schlösser einarbeiten müßen. Das ganze ergibt dann halt eine 4 teilige form.

Frage ist ob das funktioniert??#c  ich trau mich nie mal was auszuprobieren weil das silikon doch relativ teuer ist. und damit hätte man die Möglichkeit sehr vielweniger Silikon einzusetzen, und ich würde damit mich auch mal an experimente wagen.


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (9. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Hallo Leute,
was kostet dan das Silikon welches Ihr verwendet und wie heißt es?
Vielleicht gibt es ja eine billiger Variante bzw. Silikonhersteller.

Grüßle


----------



## FrankWoerner (9. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Hey Fafnir-Ruten.
Ich ahbe jetzt zwei Hetsteller ausprobiert aber die ligen alle in den Gleichen Regionen. so ca 28 -32 € für 1000gr. das ist net so arg viel das ist vieleicht so net ganz ein 3/4 liter.

Billiger wird das kaum hab mich schon dum und dusselig gesucht. vieleicht ja im Ausland?? aber das ist mir immer net so ganz geheuer....wegen Zölle und und und und....


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (9. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Hallo Leute,

schaut mal bei www.ebalta.de rein.
Ich werd mich mal schlau machen welche Hitze
das Silikon von denen aushält.

Grüßle #
Fafnir-Ruten


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (9. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Hallo,
nochmal ich.
Hab das Datenblatt von dem Gußsilikon durchgelesen.
Es hält 200°C aus. Wenn man die Form schnell abkühlt müßte es
vielleicht gehen.
Ich probier das mal aus, hab was von dem Silikon im Haus!|bla:

Bericht folgt 

grüßle
Fafnir-Ruten


----------



## dramone (9. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

R&G hat sowas in kleinen gebinden. www.r-g.de. link zum shop
http://shop.ezentrum.de/4DCGI/ezshop?hid=27&sprachnr=1

Produkt:
Silicon ELASTOSIL® (M 4470)  250gr/11.70euro bis 300C+


----------



## Ksilberpfeil (9. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Was für Bleie gißt ihr mit Silicon? Wir haben  ein sehr Hängerträchtiges Gewässer


----------



## friggler (10. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Normales Silikon ist witzlos, das verbrennt. Schmelzpunkt bei Blei je nach Legierung = ca. 350° C
Es muss schon Silikon HB (=HitzeBeständig) sein.
ME der beste Kompromiss zwischen Materialmenge und Lebensdauer ist Wandstärke=Rohlingstärke. Sparen kann man nur durch einen exakten Rahmen.

Ausnahme: Sargblei...
Da kann man unten und oben ein Alublech nehmen und nur den Rand der Sargform giessen

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## arno (10. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*



friggler schrieb:


> Normales Silikon ist witzlos, das verbrennt. Schmelzpunkt bei Blei je nach Legierung = ca. 350° C
> Es muss schon Silikon HB (=HitzeBeständig) sein.
> ME der beste Kompromiss zwischen Materialmenge und Lebensdauer ist Wandstärke=Rohlingstärke. Sparen kann man nur durch einen exakten Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Andreas!
Hat ja lange gedauert, bis Du Dich hier einmischst!

Mach doch mal ein paar Fotos Deiner Formen und stell sie hier rein.
Das ist immer besser, als jede Beschreibung!


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Arno mein Gutster, hier gehts aber wieder richtig ab! Warum überhaupt Silikon, wenn es auch genug günstige Metall Gussformen gibt. :m #h


----------



## arno (10. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Stimmt schon mein Bester aber es gibt auch mehr Autos als Mercedes!


----------



## friggler (11. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Und vor allem gibt es nicht alles als Aluform. 
Der Guß in Silikon ist auch wesentlich detailtreuer.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Heuxs (12. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Wie Zanderfänger schon sagt.....für 30.-€ bekommste schon Metall-Gußformen.....
und die halten auch länger.....

Heuxs


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Moin,

ich hab´s in einem anderen Trööt bereits geschrieben, nach 10-maligem Befüllen der Sili-Giessform muss diese erst mal lange abkühlen, sonst verformt sie sich.

Ich habe hier auch mehrere Sili-Formen für Pilker, das Giessen klappt nicht so gut wie bei Alu-Gussformen. Beim Gießen macht das Geräusche, als wenn die Form jeden Moment auseinander fliegt, so laut "brutzelt" das. Mit einer Metallform kannst Du in einer Tour gießen, soviel, wie Du Blei hast!
*
Viel Spaß wünscht
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

hallo,
das thema blei zu gießen hatte ich auch mal. zanderfänger hatte mir damals schon geraten, mit meine blei zu kaufen. ich selber bin jetzt zum spinnfischen übergeganten.

aber hier habe ich mal eine anleitung gemacht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100177


----------



## friggler (12. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Wenn es in deinen Silikonformen "bruzzelt" stimmt irgendetwas nicht!!

Die Verwendbarkeit von Silikon hängt von der zu giessenden Masse ab.
10-15g Jigköpfe kann Ich sehr viele nacheinander giessen ohne Unterbrechung.
Bei 100g Pilkern sind es ca. 10st nacheinander, bei 100g Birnenblei (kompakter) sicherheitshalber nur ca. 5-7st. 200g Bleie giesse Ich schon mit zwei Formen im Wechsel. Bei einer guten Silikonform muss NICHTS nachgearbeitet werden. Bei Aluformen muss man meistens wenigstens den Gussrand nacharbeiten (ausser z.B. Doit Formen).

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (13. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Hallo Leute:

ich hab es mit dem Silikon ausprobiert, hab in aller härte getestet.
Das "Förmchen" aus dem Silikon, welches ich hatte hat gehalten.
Nur die Form hat sich "ein bisschen verändert". 
Ich bau mir jetzt einen teilbaren Modellgießkasten und werde einen
Test mit einer Sandform machen.Hab den Güßsand hier,
für eine größere Stückzahl mach ich mir ein Holzmodel, daß drück ich dann
immer in meine Sand gefüllten Kästen, Mal schauen wie das so kommt,
denn den Sand kann ich immer wieder verwenden, nur sieben (und das macht den Kids
viel Spass,weil im Winter kein Sandkasten).

Melde mich sobald ich Bilder und Test gemacht habe.

Grüßle
Fafnir-Ruten


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*



Heuxs schrieb:


> Wie Zanderfänger schon sagt.....für 30.-€ bekommste schon Metall-Gußformen.....
> und die halten auch länger.....


Ach was, sogar für 10€ schon... #h


----------



## arno (13. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ach was, sogar für 10€ schon... #h


Wo, mein Gutster?


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*



arno schrieb:


> Wo, mein Gutster?


Askari, eBay, bleigussformen.de etc. #h


----------



## arno (14. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Askari, eBay, bleigussformen.de etc. #h


Ah ja, E-Bay, da wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen!
Mh, ich hab noch keine Bleigußform für 10 Euro gesehen.
Kann natürlich sein, das ich sie gesehen habe, aber für nicht passend empfand.
Und somit aus dem Arbeitsspeicher entfernt habe.#c


----------



## FrankWoerner (17. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Also Metall gußformen sind klar die beste Wahl wenn es um Standartteile geht.

Nur ich bastel mir auch  selbst neue formen wie z .b Körper für Spinner usw. da mach ich mir ein modell und dann wird das in Silikon abgeformt und dann mit blei gegossen. Form kann ich nirgends kaufen weil es ja unikate sind . also bin ich auf das silikon angewiesen.  und da gutes Silikon HB nicht gerade günstig ist wolllte ich halt wissen was man zusparen tun kann!!


----------



## Wollebre (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

bin heute im Baumarkt bei den Kaminöfen auf ein tolles Zeug gestoßen. Nennt sich Kamin- und Ofendicht ( € 6,99)  Ist in einer 315 ml Kartusche wie man es vom Sylikon kennt. 
Folgener Text steht drauf: Geschmeidiger Dichtungskitt, asbestfrei, garantiert feuerfest gegen offenes Feuer bis 1000 Grad Celsius und mehr.....
Hab mir eine Tube mitgenommen und werde mal ausprobieren ob man davon Gießformen basteln kann. Das mit der Temperatur ist jedenfalls interessant. Werde Ergebnisse mitteilen.

Hat schon jemand versucht aus Schamott Formen zu bauen? Das Zeug hatte man dort als Pulver und ist wie Gibs nur mit Wasser anzurühren. Schamott härtet steinhart aus und platzt nicht wie Gibs, und hält auch locker 1000 Grad aus.

Grüße, Wolle


----------



## arno (4. April 2008)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> bin heute im Baumarkt bei den Kaminöfen auf ein tolles Zeug gestoßen. Nennt sich Kamin- und Ofendicht ( € 6,99)  Ist in einer 315 ml Kartusche wie man es vom Sylikon kennt.
> Folgener Text steht drauf: Geschmeidiger Dichtungskitt, asbestfrei, garantiert feuerfest gegen offenes Feuer bis 1000 Grad Celsius und mehr.....
> Hab mir eine Tube mitgenommen und werde mal ausprobieren ob man davon Gießformen basteln kann. Das mit der Temperatur ist jedenfalls interessant. Werde Ergebnisse mitteilen.
> 
> ...


Mh, feuerfestes Silikon hab ich jetzt liegen, muß ich nur mal ausprobieren.
Das mit dem Schamott klingt aber sehr vielversprechend!
Mach mal und dann bitte Info!


----------



## jirgel (5. April 2008)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Schamott kann man vergessen der nutzt sich gleich wie eine Gipsform ab. Was ich empfehlen kan ist das elba silikon oder Silikon zum Zinnfiguren gießen. 

http://www.gerstaecker.at/Silcotin%20HB%20-%20RTV-Silicon-Kautschuk-Abformmasse-abform-giessmassen.htm


Ich bin selber wieder weg vom bleigießen es hat sich einfach bei mir nicht rendiert auserdem sind unsere Autowerkstätten und Dachdecker geiziger als ein Kind von einen Schwaben und schotten. Ich hab sogar für denn Abfall was blechen sollen. 

Und über Ebay mir was liefern lassen naja das kann verdammt teuer werden ersteigert um 10 € versand um 120 €


----------



## DJTMichel (11. September 2010)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Eine gute Quelle für nahezu reines Blei (niedriger Schmelzpunkt von 327 °C = besser für's Silikon) sind die örtlichen Schützenvereine und dort die Kugelfänge der Luftgewehrstände. Einfach mal nett anfragen - die beißen nur ganz selten . Wenn Ihr noch Auswuchtblei in _nennenswerten_ Mengen bekommt (Legierung aus Blei, Antimon und Zink mit höherem Schmelzpunkt als reines Blei sowie deutlich härter!!!), tauscht das lieber mit mir, ich mache mir dann solche Lochstanzer:







daraus. 

Gruß
Michel

PS: wenn Ihr gießt, dann unter Beachtung der Sicherheitshinweise vom Threadanfang im Freien und *nicht am Esszimmertisch* wie mein Angelkumpel bisher |kopfkrat !!!


----------



## Dorschbande (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

hallo,kann mir jemand mal beschreiben wie man eine Gussform aus Silikon herstellt?Ich habe es bis jetzt nur mit Gips gemacht ,hat aber nicht lange gehalten.


----------



## Robert (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigußformen aus Silikon // Wie Silikon sparen?*

Hallo Dorschbande,

ich hab da mal eine Anleitung fürs Norwegenportal geschrieben
http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Angel...-von-Giessformen-fuer-Pilker-aus-Silikon.html

Servus,

Robert


----------

